# Inactive status and 6 month rule



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey guys,

Does anyone know what difference it makes during re-certification time with the NREMT if you claim inactive status? Has anyone done this?

Also can you avoid doing this so long if you work 6 months every 2 year certification period?

Thanks


----------



## thenextebell2 (Apr 3, 2012)

I did it the first time I re-cert'ed my N.R. It just says to the NR that you aren't currently working, and therefore you can continue to re-cert (every 2 years) without showing any proof of employment...by doing this you keep your cert, but continue to stay inactive until you are hired in EMS. At this point you can forward proof of employment to NR and are no longer 'inactive.'

As far as working for 6 months every two years? No idea - I'd suggest calling them if that's something you're interested in doing.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 3, 2012)

OK good news. You just kept up on your required CME's and 48 hour refresher and they re certified you as inactive? No test, or other things they needed? How about a medical director to sign off on you even though your inactive?


----------



## thenextebell2 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm trying to think back. It's been about 4 years. I worked as an EMT for almost 9 months the first year I was certified. In order to become Inactive, you still have to have worked at some point within the first 2 years, so I had to submit proof that I had done so (pay stubs were fine). After that, the next time I re-certed, I simply elected to go with the test-to-recert option. Passed that, and found an agency that would test me on my skills. Had them sign off the NR skill sheet, submitted that with a re-cert packet, and was good to go.


----------

